# Richard Gamble: Whole Counsel of God vol. 1



## Mayflower (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone read already the work of Richard Gamble: Whole Counsel of God vol. 1 ?

Any thoughts ?

http://www.wtsbooks.com/pdf_files/9780875521916.pdf

When will the other volumes be published ?


----------



## eqdj (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you heard this interview with the author?
http://reformedforum.org/ctc77/#more-699


----------

